# Favourite anime characters



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

What are your favourite anime characters? Mine is probably hotaru tomae from sailor moon, as you can see. I also love  haruhi suzimya, they are probably tied tbh


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 27, 2015)

Soul from Soul Eater, L from Death Note, and Natsu from Fairy Tail.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

marge simpson is probably my favorite anime character

then jigglypuff from pokemon ofc


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> *
> then jigglypuff from pokemon ofc*


YES jigglypuff is bae and i also love

 Motoko Kusanagi.- Ghost In The Shell




Spike Spiegel -Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

misty from pokemon + most studio ghibli heroines lmao


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

soul, misty from pokemon, thats basically all ive watched without wanted to gouge my eyes out


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 27, 2015)

Chitanda Eru and Oreki Houtarou from Hyouka
Anjou Naruko from Ano Hana
Himari from Mawaru Penguindrum
Okabe Rintarou and Makise Kurisu from Steins;Gate

and AZU-NYAN and Mugi from K-On

I have a lot of favs xD


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 27, 2015)

Lucy from Elfen lied, and Yagami Light from Death Note.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 27, 2015)

Shinozaki, Ayumi from Bougyakusareta Tamashii no Jukyou, Uryuu, Minene from Mirai Nikki and Asahina, Satoru from Shinsekai yori.


----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2015)

Akame from Akame Ga Kill 



Spoiler


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2015)

A lot of my favorite characters come from mainstream anime. I'll just list a few. I know there are a lot of people who hate Sword Art, but I don't care. I like Kirito.



Spoiler: Ichigo













Spoiler: Death the Kid













Spoiler: Kirito


----------



## Hayze (Jun 27, 2015)

Levi from Attack on Titan
Death the Kid from Soul Eater
Taiga from Toradora
Yuki from Haruhi Suzumiya
Juuzou and Touka from Tokyo Ghoul
Sinon from Sword Art Online


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 27, 2015)

Spoiler: Fuko Ibuki (Clannad)













Spoiler: Jellal Fernandes (Fairy Tail)













Spoiler: Yoshida Haru (Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun/My Little Monster)













Spoiler: Ginko (Mushishi/Mushi-shi)













Spoiler: Hak and Shin-ah (Akatsuki no Yona/Dawn of Yona)

















Spoiler: Roy Mustang (Fullmetal Alchemist)











Aaaaand that's all I can think of right now  I'm sure I have more though, ahahaaaa >u>;

EDIT: AH! How could I forget Xerxes!!?!? ;A;


Spoiler: Xerxes Break (Pandora Hearts)


----------



## Zandy (Jun 27, 2015)

- Kirito Kirigaya from Sword Art Online
- Rin Okumura from Blue Exorcist
- Yukiteru Amano from Future Diary
- Grey Fullbuster from Fairy Tail

I really only like an anime if I like the main characters in the series xD.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 27, 2015)

mako mankanshoku and nui harime from kill la kill.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

Hitoshi-san  



Spoiler: NSFW













Spoiler: Bowl-cut senpai


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't really watch anime, but I remember really liking Sousuke Sagara when a friend brute forced me into watching Full Metal Panic! a few years ago.


----------



## ams (Jun 27, 2015)

I haven't watched a lot of anime, but I was obsessed with Sailor Neptune when I was a kid.


----------



## oreo (Jun 27, 2015)

hotaru tomae is definitely one of mine as well, aha! 

other faves:

 spike spiegel from cowbob bebop like GOD DAMN HE'S MY ULTIMATE ANIME CHARACTER CRUSH





kino from kino's journey





naru kotoishi from barakamon





teresa of the faint smile from claymore





twelve from zankyou no terror





ryuu sanada from kimi ni todoke





 and michiko malandro from michiko to hatchin


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 27, 2015)

Basically everyone from Haikyuu!! But especially Oikawa, Kuroo, and Kageyama. Hiyori from Noragami, but more her manga version than the anime's portrayal. Misaki from Maid-sama! and Touka from Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2015)

oreo said:


> twelve from zankyou no terror



I love Twelve. He's probably in my top favorites as well. I'm afraid to add him there on MAL because I might get reminded by the sadness of that anime .


----------



## Improv (Jun 27, 2015)

Levi - AoT
Migi - Parasyte
Hinata - Haikyuu!!

tbh I'm trash and proud of it


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Spoiler: Fuko Ibuki (Clannad)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aw fuko! her starfish <3


----------



## mdchan (Jun 27, 2015)

Um...I sort of have a lot of favorite anime characters...



Spoiler: Kenshin Himura (Rurouni Kenshin)









Spoiler: Edward Elric (Fullmetal Alchemist)









Spoiler: Lina Inverse & Xellos Metallium (The Slayers)



 & 





Spoiler: Kurama (Yu Yu Hakusho)









Spoiler: Yoh Asakura (Shaman King)









Spoiler: Gohan Son (DBZ)









Spoiler: Shikamaru Nara (Naruto)









Spoiler: Takeru Takaishi & Patamon (Digimon Adventure)









Spoiler: Conrart Weller (Kyou Kara Maoh)







...I have a lot more, but these are prolly my top favorites...which means I need to update that "guess my favorite character" meme on Deviant Art, since there are a couple on this list not on that one, and a couple on that one not on this one (one or two got bumped down).  ^^;;


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 27, 2015)

JUVIA


----------



## Clavis (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm just gonna post my absolute favorite (for now)
This adorkable dork  :


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 27, 2015)

Also



Spoiler: Nico Robin













Spoiler: Sanji













Spoiler: L













Spoiler: Bartolomeo













Spoiler: Eren


----------



## Zane (Jun 27, 2015)

Snoozer, Howdy, Penelope, Panda (my best friends), Oxnard, Bijou, Cappy, Maxwell (my ham-hams), Dexter, Boss, Pashmina, Jingle
(and Hamtaro)


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

Zandy said:


> - Kirito Kirigaya from Sword Art Online
> - Rin Okumura from Blue Exorcist
> - Yukiteru Amano from Future Diary
> - Grey Fullbuster from Fairy Tail
> ...



i love kirito ^.^ and same, tbh i cant watch a series if the main character annoys me


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 28, 2015)

Youhei Sunohara from Clannad

Makoto Itou from School Days


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 28, 2015)

Edward and Alphonse from Fullmetal Alchemist will probably always be my favorite anime characters ♥


----------



## WonderK (Jun 28, 2015)

Levi Ackerman from Attack on Titan. Obviously.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2015)

You know who, baby.

*Points at avatar*

The one and only


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2015)

Tohru Honda and Kyo from _Fruits Basket_ are my favorites; note: I hate the anime but I really cherish the manga, so when I say they're my favorites, I'm taking in account everything about them--not just the little bit the anime showed.  :]  I have many other favorites, but the characters in _Fruits Basket_ really had a deeper meaning and impact on me than other characters in other anime have.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 28, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> You know who, baby.
> 
> *Points at avatar*
> 
> The one and only






Hahahahahahahahahaha. How could we not know


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 28, 2015)

My favorite is probably Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 28, 2015)

Kei Tsukishima on Haikyu!!, Takaya Abe on Big Windup, and Levi Ackerman/Mikasa on Attack on Titan.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Kuromitsu.. because vampire samurai girls ftw..


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 28, 2015)

Ed and Al from FMA
Leo from Fairy Tail
Asuna from SAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO Yona from Yona of the dawn


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 28, 2015)

Naruto: Either TenTen or Deidara
Bleach: Bazz B (He's a new-ish character)
One Piece: Bon clay (RIP)
Death Note: N
Fairy Tail: Juvia
Attack on Titan: Annie


----------



## Farobi (Jun 28, 2015)

edward(o) elric :^)
luffy is cool too.. starting to pic up one piece again
nagisa from assclass is such a trap ♡


----------



## creamyy (Jun 28, 2015)

I love many so here's my list:
Kurumi Tokisaki from Date a live. She's just a gorgeous cannibal although I love her innocentness. (I am allowed to use that word okay.)
Sakamaki Kanato from Diabolik Lovers because he's adorable but creepy but he's still loveable. 
Kirika Karasuma from Kamchama Karin was the most perfect guy until I found out he was a women and I literally cried for days because I was so upset because he was so perfect.
Zange Natsume from Inu x Boku SS just because he's loveable and I don't know how.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> Snoozer, Howdy, Penelope, Panda (my best friends), Oxnard, Bijou, Cappy, Maxwell (my ham-hams), Dexter, Boss, Pashmina, Jingle
> (and Hamtaro)



man i forgot about Jingle!! I love Jingle he's so cute.
--
also:
Shinoa Hiragi from Owari no Seraph
the entirety of μ's from Love Live
Mami Tomoe from PMMM
Hajime Ichinose from Gatchamon Crowds


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 28, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhh
I think that Yuno Gasai from Mirai Nikki (Future Diary) is my favourite character of all time because she is just so amazingly psycho and everything she does just.... I don't even know, she is just such an interesting character

I also really like Lucy from Elfen Lied (also completely mental) and probably Lain from Serial Experiments Lain (just for the derpy face that she has THE WHOLE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 28, 2015)

This dweeb.







Oh and Mako Makanshoku.


----------



## SugarPeachy (Jun 28, 2015)

aph Sweden from hetalia then hayate from hayate no gotoku


----------



## Akimari (Jun 28, 2015)

Let's see... Cure Dream, Cure Rouge, Cure Lemonade, Cure Passion, Cure Bloom, Cure Egret, Cure Black, Cure Beat, Cure Melody, Cure Muse, Cure Peach, Cure Blossom, Cure Marine, Cure Happy, Cure Sunny, Cure Pea-- wait, non-Precure characters? Yeah, yeah I can do that.

Sayaka Miki, Kyouko Sakura, Homura Akemi, Sakura Kinomoto, Fate Testarossa, Nanoha Takamachi, Sailor Mars, Sailor Venus, Sailor Saturn, Ahiru Arima, Rue Kuroha, Chibiusa, Doremi Harukaze, Ichigo Momomi-- wait, these are all magical girls.

Crap...


----------



## Tao (Jun 28, 2015)

Though it's technically a game character, she has been in an anime: Taokaka from Blazblue. She's got that loud, stupid and irritating personality that I seem to like in a character.

Also, Maka from Soul Eater. I like a lot of characters from that but I just like Maka :3 I like her as a character but I largely just love her appearance. She looks pretty badass when she's fighting (imo)


----------



## Ramza (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone in Legend of the Galactic Heroes that wasn't a politician.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 29, 2015)

I have too many favorite characters!!! ;//v//; A few of mine are Shin-Ah from Akatsuki no Yona, Luffy, Chopper, Zoro, Franky, Toy Soldier, Sugar, and Ace from One Piece (I pretty much love the entire One Piece crew hahahaha), Onoda from Yowamushi Pedal, Shippo from Inuyasha, Yoshino from Date A Live, and ahhh there's just too many <3


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)

Sora Naegino   from Kaleido Star *_*





- - - Post Merge - - -


spCrossing said:


> This dweeb.
> ....


who's this and which anime?


----------



## Starman (Jun 30, 2015)

Berwald Oxenstierna, AKA Sweden from _Hetalia: Axis Powers_.


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2015)

Aot:
Levi and mikasa ackerman 

Tokyo ghoul:
Touka and ayato kirishima 
Juuzou Suzuya
Kaneki ken 

Deathnote:
Mello 
Near


----------



## Rasha (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't really watch anime so....

does lightning count?


----------



## Jawile (Jun 30, 2015)

my favorite anime character is hank hill


----------



## kitanii (Jun 30, 2015)

Ai Shindou and Sakura Inami from Kyoukai no Kanata.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

shunishu said:


> Sora Naegino   from Kaleido Star *_*
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



:O How could you not know....

It's Meow from Space Dandy!


----------



## device (Jul 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> marge simpson is probably my favorite anime character
> 
> then jigglypuff from pokemon ofc



um


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

killua from hunter x hunter
nozomi from love live! <3


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

Inyuyasha & Shippo


----------



## Prabha (Jul 6, 2015)

KANEKI KEN






_oh god I love you so much_

- - - Post Merge - - -



oreo said:


> and michiko malandro from michiko to hatchin



She's definitely my favorite female character by far. I still haven't seen a character like her yet xD ooohh michiko


----------

